# Everyone else likes it!



## JustJoel (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you have a food or beverage that everyone in the world seems to like except you?

I really don’t like champagne, no matter how expensive or authentic. I do like champagne cocktails, though. Mimosas and Kir Royales are great for brunch. And I can occasionally enjoy one of the sweeter champagnes.

Fish roe. Also known as caviar. Too salty, too fishy, nasty mouth feel. No thanks. The exception is _mentaiko,_ a Japanese delicacy. I forgot what fish the roe comes from, but they’re tiny. Then they’re spiced, and I think they’re smoked as well. I won’t eat them from a spoon, but they’re delicious when mixed with cream cheese, lemon juice, and a shot of vodka.

I can think of more, but I’m more interested in hearing about your culinary quirks!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2018)

Let's see (not in any particular order)...

1. Sushi

2. Pecan pie

3. Lobster rolls

4. Grits

5. Rhubarb pie

6. Raw oysters

7. Hoppy beers

8. Gin

9. Chai (the tea/spice beverage)

10. Avocado

Give me enough time, and I could come up with many more. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 3, 2018)

The only thing comes to mind (its early) are garbanzo beans, in any form.. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2018)

Brussels Sprouts
Beer


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2018)

Coffee. I really dislike coffee. 

When I was young, my much older brother used to drink coffee in the morning before brushing his teeth, then hold me down and breathe stinky coffee morning breath in my face. 

To this day, I've never had a cup of regular coffee. 

I will have a tiny espresso with something cloyingly sweet after a big Italian meal, but that's a very rare thing for me. I guess because it's very dark roasted and served black, it's not the same as normal, milky coffee.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 3, 2018)

Grits
Rhubarb
Cauliflower
Celery
Sharp cheeses
Liver (except chicken)
Beets


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 3, 2018)

Coffee or creamy soups.  Also Alfredo sauce.  Cheese sauces.  Tomato soup.  Cereal with milk in it.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 3, 2018)

Mac & Cheese, way too fatty and bland for me and I have tried 20+ recipes because my American friends  thinks I must like no matter what.

I love cheese, dont like cheese on potatoes most of the time or drowning food in melted cheese.

I do not like liver casserole, liver stew, fried liver what so ever, I do like liverwurst and pate. 
No do I like herring,  I dont like it in any form, pickled , fermented , baked or fried it just yuck!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 3, 2018)

Coffee - unlike most, I don't even like the smell, I avoid the coffee aisle in the grocery store (last time I tasted coffee I was 20 in 1967).  

Also, avocado, sushi, raw veggies like cauliflower, broccoli, green beans (love all of those cooked, but not raw).

Edit:  Forgot tofu.  Not that I don't like the taste because it doesn't have any, but it's just blah.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2018)

I like most everything with a few exceptions.  Not a big fan of rhubarb or snails.  Oysters will NEVER make the cut.  I've tried them nearly every way they're prepared.  Nope.  Tofu doesn't make the cut either.  I'd just as soon eat an eraser.

Beyond that handful of edibles, I'm all in.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 3, 2018)

Katie H said:


> I like most everything with a few exceptions.  Not a big fan of rhubarb or snails.  Oysters will NEVER make the cut.  I've tried them nearly every way they're prepared.  Nope.  *Tofu doesn't make the cut either.  I'd just as soon eat an eraser.*
> 
> Beyond that handful of edibles, I'm all in.



That made me choke, a bit...  Precisely my opinion of tofu...  

Ross


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 3, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> That made me choke, a bit...  Precisely my opinion of tofu...
> 
> Ross



Tofu I don't eat, but it's not on my won't eat that others enjoy list.  That list is short.

Grits, and Vodka.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> The only thing comes to mind (its early) are garbanzo beans, in any form..
> 
> Ross



Ah yes...

11. Hummus

12. Falafel

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2018)

Bigjim68 said:


> Tofu I don't eat, but it's not on my won't eat that others enjoy list.  That list is short.
> 
> Grits, and Vodka.



I *wish* I didn't like vodka, or bourbon, or beer.... 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 3, 2018)

Bigjim68 said:


> ...Grits, and Vodka.



Never had that particular combination.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 3, 2018)

Pears, bananas, star fruit, smoked eel, ground venison, and lutefisk. I only like rhubarb in savory dishes, but I don't eat sweets.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, lutefisk is an acquired taste ...


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2018)

CWS4322 said:


> Well, lutefisk is an acquired taste ...



I've watched people eat lutefisk on TV, and I almost got sick. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 3, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Never had that particular combination.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koFWh25eIuw

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2018)

Lutefisk isn't that bad. I have a pic somewhere of it as my breakfast not too long ago, with onions and Wasa toasts. Lemme see if I can find it.

I'm surprised at the number of coffee haters.

Yay for us, fresh breathed people. I curse coffee lovers' armpits with that horrible smell...


----------



## blissful (Feb 3, 2018)

Erasers. Really any school supplies especially the minty flavored paste.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 3, 2018)

Except for Gazpacho, I HATE tomato soup and most tomato-based sauces, but I love tomatoes and tomato juice. I blame it on my Dad's cream of tomato soup.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2018)

WOW!
I'm sitting here racking my brain...

Tomato anything doesn't agree with me so, I can't say I don't like it, it doesn't like ME! Some Shell fish, also, allergic, love oysters, but, Ooh MAN! Not a good reaction.

I like coffee
I like tofu
I LOVE Sashimi and Sushi (and yes Virginia, they are totally different dishes)
I like caviar
I like all beans
I've learned to like Brussel Sprouts
I LOVE sweets (just not too overly sweet though)
I like Venison, Buffalo, Goat, Pheasant, Rabbit, Lamb, Quail, Duck, Elk, Moose, Partridge, Wild Boar ... MEAT!!! 
I like fruits, star fruit is ok, but not my first choice
I'll drink just about any alcoholic beverage (*CD* have you tried Prosecco? a sweet Italian sparkling wine, YUM!) 
<edit> that's what I forgot to say... Turtle, it's delicious, but ban in Hawaii now.  We use to go diving and catch our own, MMM!

OH, but no Gin or Scotch/Bourbon.
Ooh, OOH, I do not care for Mango, Papaya, Breadfruit, Cantaloupe (the melon family in general).  
No Cauliflower or Offal (other than Chicken Liver Patè), 
I think lastly, Anchovies TOTALLY GROSS ME OUT!  I can't even touch them , smell them , ACK!  DH loves them on his salad as well as Pizza---I'm a good wife and use tongs and hold my nose!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2018)

I love Shrimp, but have developed an allergy...darn!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 4, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> (*CD* have you tried Prosecco? a sweet Italian sparkling wine, YUM!)



Yes, I always have Prosecco on NYE, although not all of them are sweet. I prefer a little drier Prosecco. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Yes, I always have Prosecco on NYE, although not all of them are sweet. *I prefer a little drier Prosecco*.
> 
> CD



I'm with you on that one Casey.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 5, 2018)

I like most foods. There really is very little I don't like.


Sea Urchin. Weird texture with a fishy flavor. I've tried it twice. It isn't something I would classify as a food "everyone else likes," though.
Caviar, although I don't dismiss all of it. I once went to a caviar tasting in Las Vegas to see if maybe there was something I was missing. I had a couple that I thought were okay. But I wouldn't go out of my way for it.
Single Malt Scotch. I've tried it and tried it, and I just don't like it. I can understand why some people would, because there is something interesting about it. But it's just not my thing.
Budget Wine (think "two buck Chuck" or Yellow Tail). I'm not as much of a wine snob as you might think. I like almost anything that's well made. But some of the budget brands just taste taste to me like wine that's been open for a week, even when you've just opened it.
Tequila. Nope. Won't drink it, even if mixed with something else.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 6, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> I like most foods. There really is very little I don't like.
> 
> 
> Sea Urchin. Weird texture with a fishy flavor. I've tried it twice. It isn't something I would classify as a food "everyone else likes," though.
> ...



I would agree with all but tequila, and at one time I'd have agreed there too.  I've changed my view on that one recently.  When anyone celebrates a birthday or other occasion at the local watering hole, a shot of tequila is often obligatory.  When they break out the Patron, I find that it's not bad.  I don't even do the salt and lime with it -  it goes down smoothly with no bite.  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 6, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I would agree with all but tequila, and at one time I'd have agreed there too.  I've changed my view on that one recently.  When anyone celebrates a birthday or other occasion at the local watering hole, a shot of tequila is often obligatory.  When they break out the Patron, I find that it's not bad.  I don't even do the salt and lime with it -  it goes down smoothly with no bite.  I was pleasantly surprised.



Yeah, the problem with tequila shots is that too many people use something cheap, like Cuervo Gold. Use a Patron or Cabo Wabo silver, and it is a MUCH different experience. But, those tequilas are VERY pricey. 

Oh yeah, with a high-end tequila, no salt or lime is necessary. 

Which reminds me...

13. Gin 

CD


----------

